# Today’s the day



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Today is the day. Maggie is a Nubian x. She’s 4 years old and it’s her first freshening. She’s in kid to a handsome little alpine buck. We just have 2 does and Beastie Boy the buck. I don’t think her sister Kate settled. They’ve been running with Beastie since September.
maggies ligaments are gone today and she’s bleating almost constantly. Her sides seem sunken today so I’m fairly confident it’s on! Wish us luck. It’s my first kidding too. It’s a beautiful sunny day let’s hope for an easy uneventful kidding with some slim and slippery kids.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Good luck! Hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck to Maggie and you! She is a cutie!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ha! Love that! Slim and slippery kids. Made my morning. Good luck Maggie!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks guys. 😬. I’ve never stared at a butthole so much🤣


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Wishing for an easy birthing for Maggie and yourself.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

We have one doeling 🥰


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Does this look like another baby’s sac


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Or placenta? It’s been an hour. Maggie is pawing the ground again.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww!so sweet!
About the other sac, I hope someone else comes on who might know.
@Moers kiko boars @GoofyGoat


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

@happybleats


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Pix a bit blurry but guess placenta. Do you see white cord like things hanging in the cord?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful baby!!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

She passed it and it was I’m presuming the placenta. I guess I expected more substance but then my only experience was my own 🤣🤣. She ate most of it and zero sign of more so I’m thanking my lucky stars we got a perfect single doe. If I can just get momma to stand for her to nurse


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Aww what a cutey! Congrats!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Someone should call cps on me!🤣. All mothering of my own kids has been abandoned today. “Go eat an apple” 
“But mom it’s lunch time and we didn’t have brekkie yet” 
😬
But this is toooo amazing to walk away from








Yup Jammies at lunch.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Adorable and congrats


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Aww, that photograph is so sweet. Little jammie boy is in such awe over the newborn kid.... Did he grab an apple?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thats Ok! Jammies at lunch work for every birthing.! Lol lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are just captivating aren't they? 🥰


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations


----------

